# next stop - mix



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Wood - Fantasia on British Sea-Songs / Rule Britannia (Last Night of the Proms 2012)*

*Prom 76: Last Night of the Proms 2012
Henry Wood - Fantasia on British Sea-Songs
- The Saucy Arethusa
- Tom Bowling (1:32)
- Jack's The Lad (Hornpipe) (4:27)
- Home, Sweet Home (8:35)
- See, the Conqu'ring Hero Comes (10:30)
- Rule, Britannia! (11:53)

Joseph Calleja tenor
BBC Symphony Chorus
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Jiří Bělohlávek conductor

Royal Albert Hall, 8 September 2012*

Brilliant and entertaining fantasia, eccelent and humouristicly performed by BBC Symphony Orchestra and chorus. 
And I hope it can give the brits national pride without islamofobi and hostility against others. National pride can easily go over the top

The proms is a goldmine of gems, not only in this "last of the proms" style, but in serious quality productions.

yotube comments

Wonderful rendition of Rule Brtitannia﻿

That's a wonderful performance! I'm excited for the Britons. Britons shall never never be slaves! Just think of the days when the sun never set on the Union Jack! Hello from an American Chinese!﻿

This is stompingly good music when you are in the auditorium on the Last Night. I can attest to that.﻿

I shouldn't watch this while I'm so far from home in Canada - I'm feeling very nostalgic for Britain! Thank you for the upload


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis (Proms 2012)*

*Jonathan Lemalu baritone, bass-baritone
London Brass
BBC Symphony Chorus
BBC National Chorus of Wales
BBC National Orchestra of Wales
Tadaaki Otaka conductor

Royal Albert Hall, 31 July 2012*

Lovely, adventurous piece.

youtube links

*Such a stunningly beautiful piece of music. I could listen to this until the day I die and live a happy life.

may god rot those damned coughers! what is wrong with these idiots??????﻿

Written in the 16 hundreds. Hundreds of years before its time. Amazing﻿

My all time favourite piece of classical music﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vivaldi Beatus Vir RV 795 Les Agremens, L G Alarcon*

Beautiful Vivaldi. Beautiful choral snd vocal music. I am starting to appreciate baroque music very high. There is something owerwhelming, beautiful and yes-attitude over it. And loads of charm.
All the beautiful people in orchestra and chorus comes as a bonus. They also really bloom along with the beautiful music.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Serge Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf. Vancouver Symphony Orchestra.*

*The Vancouver Symphony Orchestra's music director Bramwell Tovey does double duty as conductor and narrator in this delightfully entertaining performance. *

I feel like a litle child again presented to this fairitale eccelent presented by narrator and orchestra. I have heard this narrated by David Bowey and Dame Edna... Both quite surrealistic, and not very children-friendly experiences.

you tube comments

*
Th, they put the wolf in the zoo??? STUPID - children know their is good and evil , shoot the damn wolf !﻿

Cant you hear the animals through the music ? Use your mind ! Imagine it. ﻿

that crying baby is really annoying -.-﻿

I remember going to this symphony when I was 12 years old in 1972 in Vancouver.
Same dialogue, music stimulates your imagination. Smelly french horns and crying kids. Better than rap and whatever the younger generation call it. Close your eyes and open your imagination Hayley.﻿*


----------

